# Seattle EMT Jobs?



## PNW (Aug 11, 2014)

I've applied to Falck, AMR, Tri-Med and Rural Metro. I'm not sure which is better out of the four. I'm also curious about other ways to keep up my cert other than the fire service if I'm unable to get hired at one of these places fairly soon. I'm looking for something specifically in the Tacoma region but anywhere from Tacoma to north of Seattle works.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2014)

Without fire those are your best bet.  SAR training is coming up so maybe join one of them and affiliate with them to keep your cert.

You could go south and apply to ambulance companies down there.


----------



## PNW (Aug 11, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Without fire those are your best bet.  SAR training is coming up so maybe join one of them and affiliate with them to keep your cert.
> 
> You could go south and apply to ambulance companies down there.


how far south are you talking? I'm trying to move to the Tacoma area right now. Are you talking like Vancouver?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm thinking ambulance companies near Olympia.  Or apply to Olympic ambulance in kitsap.


----------



## Drax (Aug 17, 2014)

Olympic/AMR works out of Olympia area.
Rural Metro/Falck in the Tacoma/U.P./Lakewood area.
AMR/Falck/Rural Metro can be seen in Seattle and a bit North of Seattle.
Tri-Med works in the Kent/Des Moines area.

Of course, they all do IFT so you'll find them pretty much everywhere.

My understanding is that AMR pays the best but only if you're working out of Seattle or perhaps it's their Tukwila station, otherwise you're subjected to 10-11 USD per hr when working anywhere else with them. Falck by far has the best benefits though and also happens to be the largest EMS company in the world, located on 6 different continents. I think overall Falck pays their employees the most for working out of all locations. Their HQ is in Mountlake Terrace, but once you're done with orientation and training you can work out of Lakewood/Fife/DuPont. Olympic I've only really seen them in Olympia, but I believe they're the only contracted agency for 911 in Thurston County and like FireWA1 they are also in Kitsap but I don't head out that way too much, just seen them making runs across Narrows. Rural Metro I've seen a little everywhere, I think they do 911 in Tacoma but IFT everywhere else, not sure. I know most of their folks moved to Falck about two years ago. Tri-Med is the lowest paying of all but my understanding is that you can get some great experience from them. I do not know what is going on with them though, their owner recently passed. I did however see four new recruits roll into Blumenthals following that, so who knows. I think all the agencies are watching Tri-Med right now.


----------



## Drax (Aug 17, 2014)

PNW said:


> I've applied to Falck, AMR, Tri-Med and Rural Metro. I'm not sure which is better out of the four. I'm also curious about other ways to keep up my cert other than the fire service if I'm unable to get hired at one of these places fairly soon. I'm looking for something specifically in the Tacoma region but anywhere from Tacoma to north of Seattle works.


 
I recommend doing a good old fashioned google search for EMT B jobs, maybe using indeed.com with a broad work area of say "King County" or "Pierce County".  Highline Medical Center in Burien doesn't require CNA or ER experience, although you'll likely have a difficult time getting in if you're a newbie. Alternatively explorer search and rescue outfits may be able to keep your certification up if you've already got it.


----------



## PNW (Aug 17, 2014)

Drax said:


> Olympic/AMR works out of Olympia area.
> Rural Metro/Falck in the Tacoma/U.P./Lakewood area.
> AMR/Falck/Rural Metro can be seen in Seattle and a bit North of Seattle.
> Tri-Med works in the Kent/Des Moines area.
> ...


 Thank you so much! That's the most information I've gotten from anyone while researching this stuff. I just got my WA cert pending so I'll probably be checking in with AMR again and checking out SAR opportunities. Thank you again!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 17, 2014)

PNW said:


> Thank you so much! That's the most information I've gotten from anyone while researching this stuff. I just got my WA cert pending so I'll probably be checking in with AMR again and checking out SAR opportunities. Thank you again!


Well... Amr is hiring people on a temporary basis because they are planning on a strike.  But I would not apply only on the basis that it would prevent you from ever getting a job there after the strike.  (And if they are lucky they won't strike so you won't even get a job.)


----------



## NiteTimeNick (Aug 20, 2014)

I can vouche for experience at Tri-Med. It's one of the few companies that runs 24's (modified Detroit). The "day cars" work IFT's almost exclusively while 24 hour rigs work 911/emergency calls with Fire. Two of the 24 hour quarters are auto dispatch with Fire so they're actually first responders seeing everything from nosebleeds to stabbings/shootings. Good luck with the job hunt! If you've got any questions feel free to send me a message. Cheers.


----------



## PNW (Sep 2, 2014)

NiteTimeNick said:


> I can vouche for experience at Tri-Med. It's one of the few companies that runs 24's (modified Detroit). The "day cars" work IFT's almost exclusively while 24 hour rigs work 911/emergency calls with Fire. Two of the 24 hour quarters are auto dispatch with Fire so they're actually first responders seeing everything from nosebleeds to stabbings/shootings. Good luck with the job hunt! If you've got any questions feel free to send me a message. Cheers.


 Thank you! At this point I'm just hoping for whatever I can get, I'm ready to put my schooling ot use haha. But yeah, thank you for the input


----------



## Luno (Sep 4, 2014)

@PNW, if you can ski, there might be season work coming up...


----------



## PNW (Sep 17, 2014)

Luno said:


> @PNW, if you can ski, there might be season work coming up...


No I can't :/ Not something I got into as a kid. Although I've just heard back from Olympic and I have to take the Thurston County Protocols Test so I'm hoping that goes well, just studying my butt off for the time being.


----------



## Drax (Sep 25, 2014)

PNW said:


> No I can't :/ Not something I got into as a kid. Although I've just heard back from Olympic and I have to take the Thurston County Protocols Test so I'm hoping that goes well, just studying my butt off for the time being.



It's not easy, I hear most who weren't taught in Thurston County don't pass it on the first go around.


----------



## PNW (Sep 25, 2014)

Drax said:


> It's not easy, I hear most who weren't taught in Thurston County don't pass it on the first go around.


Yeah, I didn't haha. Nowhere near it. But I'm persistent and I've been studying more.


----------



## PNW (Oct 10, 2014)

Drax said:


> Olympic/AMR works out of Olympia area.
> Rural Metro/Falck in the Tacoma/U.P./Lakewood area.
> AMR/Falck/Rural Metro can be seen in Seattle and a bit North of Seattle.
> Tri-Med works in the Kent/Des Moines area.
> ...


Just wanted to thank you for all the info you've given me, I just got offered a position at AMR!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations. In Pierce County or King County? 

If you're working BLS in Seattle, you'll get some great experience. Lots of calls that should have a paramedic that get turfed to BLS.


----------



## PNW (Oct 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Congratulations. In Pierce County or King County?
> 
> If you're working BLS in Seattle, you'll get some great experience. Lots of calls that should have a paramedic that get turfed to BLS.



Thank you! I'll be in King County, I'm pretty excited for the opportunity.


----------



## PNW (Oct 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Congratulations. In Pierce County or King County?
> 
> If you're working BLS in Seattle, you'll get some great experience. Lots of calls that should have a paramedic that get turfed to BLS.



Thank you! I'll be in King County, I'm pretty excited for the opportunity.


----------

